# Running a UK company from Spain?



## bparker (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently started an online business, and things are going quite well!

The thing about the company is that it is entirely located in th UK, and the customers are also in the UK.

I've always wanted to spend some time living in Spain, so it seems to me that I could do my jobs from just about anywhere, so why not!

I guess the personal tax situation is fairly straight forward in that if i am living in spain i should pay taxes on my wages to the spannish government, which is fine by me. 

My question however is are there any pitfalls to be aware of when living/working in Spain, but the comnpany being in the UK?

To clarrify, I am the director of the company (there are only 4 of us right now!) and i don't deal with any sales or financial stuff, i do the development side of things, while the other staff do the money work.

Any advice or comments would be extremely welcome!


----------



## espanian (Mar 2, 2011)

If you are paid in the UK then you pay tax in the UK, not Spain.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*UK Company*

It depends what sort of Company it is and whether it is registered /plc etc. If you mean that you have set up a website and you arer selling things to people in the UK, that's a different issue. Are you registered for VAT?


----------



## espanian (Mar 2, 2011)

Please be careful as the legislation regarding this has changed in May 2010. In particular, if you will be employed by a UK company (i.e. getting paid in the UK and paying tax and NI on you UK salary), you will not need to pay tax/NI in Spain for up to 2 years, but you need to tell HMRC by filling in some forms. It's confusing, but this will tell you what you need to know:

I'm a 'newbie' so can't post URLs, but google for 'hmrc nic work new-rules' and read...


----------



## espanian (Mar 2, 2011)

By the way, the forms you need are CA3821 and CA3822.


----------

